# Acer aspire 5610z and windows 7 ...



## Dalewinton1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey been trying to figure this out but it really must be beyond me ! 

I have an acer aspire 5610z and i know it is not compatable with windows 7 according to acer but everything works apart from the audio!

when i go onto device manager there is no audio tab but when i go to system> there is a "high definition audio controller" which i have been trying to install the audio drivers to because the usual audio device is not there in device manager.

I have done a fresh install and updated the majority of the drivers but i cannot find the audio one anywhere ive tried downloading the vista one and running it in compatibility mode and it is a realtek one that is reccomended.

I cant make sense at it and ive been at it for hours! bed time for me now hopfully to wake up with a few replys from my new friends ! 

Thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It is the Realtek driver you need. I used the Vista driver in compatibility mode
http://www.laptop-software.com/acer-software/acer-aspire-56105610z-windows-xpvista-drivers/


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

The driver at acer support is more recent than the driver from the link above and its smaller so I'm not sure that it contains both 32-bit and 64-bit drivers. 
Is this a 64-bit installation or 32-bit?
If 64, that's the problem, I only see 32-bit Vista drivers.
I'm guessing these are the high definition Realtek audio drivers (not AC 97) and think you may have better luck going directly to Realtek and getting the Vista/Windows 7 32/64 bit driver installation executable.


----------



## Dalewinton1 (May 30, 2011)

fairnooks said:


> The driver at acer support is more recent than the driver from the link above and its smaller so I'm not sure that it contains both 32-bit and 64-bit drivers.
> Is this a 64-bit installation or 32-bit?
> If 64, that's the problem, I only see 32-bit Vista drivers.
> I'm guessing these are the high definition Realtek audio drivers (not AC 97) and think you may have better luck going directly to Realtek and getting the Vista/Windows 7 32/64 bit driver installation executable.


Hey thanks for the reply it is a 32 bit installation i have tried the ones on the acer support around 3 times and downloaded them directly from realtek and still no luck. thanks for the advice but any other ideas ? 



davehc said:


> It is the Realtek driver you need. I used the Vista driver in compatibility mode
> http://www.laptop-software.com/acer-software/acer-aspire-56105610z-windows-xpvista-drivers/


thanks, tried it but no luck 

Really need help! cheers


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Post a screenshot of your Device Manager. Note the* Sound and Video* What does yours say?


----------



## Dalewinton1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey so i gave in and decided to put vista ultimate back on , downloaded the drivers from the acer website and THE SAME PROBLEM!!

it seems that it must me some kind of hardware as neither xp vista or 7 is picking it up ? this is really strange!

i have attached a pic of the device manager and on the right you can see that there is a high definition audio device located in system.

i have tried updating this driver many times and no luck...

Im at a loose end and dont know what i can do!

Any suggestions would help as ive not got a clue!

Thanks


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

When the Realtek drivers did no good, I suspected something else is wrong; but I don't know what. I presume you've dug through all the sound settings you can find at least 3 times so...not having a clue either I would look into possible external USB sound card devices, but that's extra gear to pack.


----------



## Dalewinton1 (May 30, 2011)

Okay so are you thinking the Onboard sound is fried ?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know but you basically returned the system to factory original and it still doesn't work. Seems more likely then that it is a hardware failure of some sort.


----------

